# Depression, Broken heart.



## frankly (Mar 3, 2012)

My Sonny Boy was put to sleep yesterday. His partner, Sammie (female) was my first Chihuahua. She was "mama" to Sonny when I got him 12 years ago. They have been in-separable ever since. Last night was the first night ever that they haven't slept together. 

She is lost. I'm giving her all the love and attention that I can, but she is looking for him and waiting. She already has lost weight during this last week that he was sick. Even though she is eating as much if not more from the extra attention and snacks that I keep feeding her.

What else can I do for her.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Just comfort her. She is going to grieve like you do and it will take awhile for both of you. I am so sorry for your loss. I posted this in another thread but I am going to send it to you too. A friend sent me this poem when I lost my Chelsea. 

I ONLY WANTED YOU 

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.
A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.
In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.
If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.
Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

Author unknown


----------



## frankly (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you Huly. I didn't realize until today how much of a back seat Sammie had taken to Sonny over the years. We are both lost. I'm trying to comfort her, but in all honesty, I just want to go hide somewhere alone.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

frankly said:


> Thank you Huly. I didn't realize until today how much of a back seat Sammie had taken to Sonny over the years. We are both lost. I'm trying to comfort her, but in all honesty, I just want to go hide somewhere alone.


I have felt that way multiple times. Maybe both you and Sammie can go curl up in bed and share a good cry together. Also do you have something that has his scent on it that might give her a little comfort? It is not going to be easy and I am not going to tell you that time will heal your wound as that wound never heals you just learn to live with it.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

My best to you both. Its very hard to carry on after loosing a loved one. The days seem long and nights are painful. There isnt really anything that will ease the pain in ones heart, but time has a way of healing a broken heart. 
My condolences to you. Sorry for your loss


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like you need to take little Sammie for a nice walk & get out of the house. Enjoy the surroundings, remember the good times. A change of scenery will help both of you tremendously.


----------



## frankly (Mar 3, 2012)

I have never hurt so much in my entire life. Even when my mom and dad passed within a month of each other, then my grandma and brother within a year of them.

This is unbearable. I don't know where to turn. I love Sonny more than I love humans. Nothing else matters but Sammie now. I'm sure not helping her, I just can't stop crying. I'm home bound with MS. Every where I look I see him, I smell him. I want my baby back.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss...its natural to grieve, we all do it in our own way....having a chronic illness must add to your feelings of helplessness in this situation....there are some good support groups online for bereavement ....Hopefully Sammie will pick-up in a few days.....my girls looked for our Nabi for about a week after she passed last year......give her lots of hugs and kisses....:daisy:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It may not be any ease to your thoughts, but Sonny isn't in pain or uncomfortable anymore. I wish I could say please don't hurt too much but those are only words. My heart is with you.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Frankly, I feel your pain, I truly do - I had my little 17yo Mini Foxy put down about 6 months ago and whilst I was devastated to lose him, I took so much solace from knowing that he'd had a fantastic life and now he was no longer feeling old with aches and pains but instead was frolicking with his mate of 15yrs, a Golden Retriever. When I managed to pull myself together and think along these lines, I was able to feel happy for him and privileged that it was me who gave him that life, my tears stopped and were replaced with a shaky smile.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry for your loss  This happened to my mum's Jack Russel when her companion died (he was actually her dad as well ). She just wandered around the house sniffing all the spots where he used to sit and she wouldn't eat and lost heaps of weight. Mum wasn't ready to get another dog staright away but she ended up getting one just a month later because she didn't know what else to do to perk little Ruby up. She bought home a new puppy Miss Dolly a few weeks ago now and it has really helped. Ruby is eating and although she gets fed up with being followed and having her tail pulled 24/7 she does occasionally have a play with Dolly and is generally just brighter and happier.
I know you are probably not ready to move on yet but hopefully in a few weeks you will find a new little one to help both yo and Sammie get over your loss.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I am just reading this and hoping you both are feeling a little better. I really have to recommend the Bach Flower Remedy for grief ( Star of Bethlahem and Gorse). Please google it. Just reading about it will be helpful...I swear it works. I have used it as well as my dogs over the years. In fact, having MS you might enjoy reading about all aspects of the Bach Flowers. 
Sending you love & hope :love7:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have just read this for the first time and my heart hurts for you and Sammie. Please let us know how you both are doing now.


----------



## frankly (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm going off the deep end. Going to have to go to the doctor and get something to dull this pain. Sonny was the strong one. I love you my baby boy, I hope you knew how very much you gave me.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

We lost our tabby and toy poodle within a few
weeks of each other in October. So though it's different
for each person I know how hard it is. The poodle
was my little baby, took her every where and probably
spoiled her rotten! It took time, but now I can remember
her and think of the happy times we had together. When we
Knew the poodle was terminal with cancer, we knew we
really couldn't live without another dog in our lives. So we started
researching chihuahuas. And actually within a month of her
passing we got a rescue chi mix that needed a good home. And this specail
Little chi that we have now has been such a comfort to
us. Plus, we couldn't be depressed because she
was depending upon us. So though as I say everybody is different I would
recommend getting a little friend for your darling. Nothing can
replace my toy poodle or my tabby and nothing can
replace your Sonny, but our chi really is a
comfort and you may find the same thing, too.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

:'( i feel so sorry for you , my mums dog was like that when my nan's dog died (they where bought within 2 months of each other and inseparably , they saw each other everyday  ) , all you can do is give hugs , kisses and LOTS of food , your dog is going through the same grief as you and you need to support each other , hope you are both ok  x


----------

